# Gifts for Music Lovers



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

Ideally, the perfect gift I could buy for a very lovely and musically talented lady friend, would be an item of jewellery with a musical motif. 

1. Does anyone know a mail order firm that might offer such an item? 

2. What gift would you like to buy a friend who appreciates good music?


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent (Feb 28, 2008)

Well for #2. I would buy something like this

http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Diamond-French-Pendant-Clarity/dp/B001HSOAUK/ref=sr_1_38?ie=UTF8&s=jewelry&qid=1258208294&sr=1-38

or

http://www.amazon.com/Yellow-Diamond-Music-Pendant-Clarity/dp/B001BNP73A/ref=sr_1_19?ie=UTF8&s=jewelry&qid=1258208377&sr=1-19

I looked at lockets that played music, but they were disney or high school musical kids necklaces.


----------



## Lukecash12 (Sep 21, 2009)

You could buy some really great recordings, also. What better for a music lover than music?


----------



## nefigah (Aug 23, 2008)

Or some bitchin' headphones, though something tells me that perhaps encouraging solo listening would be counterproductive in this case


----------



## Yoshi (Jul 15, 2009)

What about a lovely music box?


----------



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

A happy ending to this one. I never realised just how many online companies are partially or totally focused on offering gifts for lovers of music; yes, real music too. Jewellery .. all kinds of nice things. All I did was google musical gifts. I am really pleased with myself - I presume she will be too. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Why not get her a pair of these gawwwwwjus Beethoven socks? Sooo classy!


----------

